# I'm in need of an intervention......



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I swear, this is the LAST CZ that I'm gonna buy!!! I couldn't resist it. The venerable CZ75 popped up on a forum. Came with like 5 mags, mag carrier and holster. It's been thru CZ's custom shop as well. Double action pull is nice and crisp. SA action is smooth as butter and pretty light. Hope to take it to the range tomorrow and see how she shoots.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Looks Purdy!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Ha ha nice looking piece I like it. It's funny you said that you need an intervention because I was just holding a Colt rail gun and thinking about buying it. Ha ha I may also have a similar problem.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

All lies! You'll buy another one.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Check out the full auto version..


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Very nice! let us know if you fell in love the 2nd time with it.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Sharp looking gun, like the grips.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

ya, I need the intervention too.... just got this today.. Did not get it as inexpensive as I wanted but... Feels good in the hand.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Dovans said:


> ya, I need the intervention too.... just got this today.. Did not get it as inexpensive as I wanted but... Feels good in the hand.


Nice! Is that a 637?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

laynhardwood said:


> Nice! Is that a 637?


yes it is... Crimson grips.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Cool I am happy with mine hopefully you will like yours.


----------

